# what happened to my water ?



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

water went from clear (well tannis tea color), ... added a bunch of iron supplement ... within seconds the water turned green. could still see through 12" of aquarium water not quite so easy though.

i'm guessing phytoplanton has always been there (yay, yes i'm different, suck it up), ... but ... if it was always there, why wasn't it visible before the iron was added ?

i can't see it multiplying that fast.

---

yes "advanced" section, ... so i'm looking for more than basic/beginner answers


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

What makes you think it is phytoplankton?
Pretty unlikely, but in high pH, iron reducing bacteria can turn iron ferric (Fe+++) which is red, into iron ferrous (Fe++) which is green. Just a thought.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

going to check that for sure ASAP (dinner first)


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

while i'm here, ... can you help me understand iron ? Fe(2), & Fe(3) with redox & pH they confuse me to no end


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

M6y guess algae bloom as well.

kill the lights stop feeding until it clears up.

then try much less iron if you must dose.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

Ionic iron has two main oxidation states, meaning that it makes compounds by donating two electrons (which are negatively charged), thus leaving iron with three unbalanced positive charges (protons are positively charges, right?) or, it can donate three electrons and became Fe+++. 
Fe++ into Fe+++ is oxidation, Fe+++ into Fe++ is a reduction. The color of the two ions is different. For example: iron sulfate (FeSO4) when Fe is ++ is green (also called melanterite when is hydrated) while iron oxide (Fe2O3) when Fe is +++ is red (also called rust).
Other than bacteria, the light can also reduce the iron (photoreduction of iron). However, I believe that Fe+++ is more stable, thus more likely to occur in oxygen saturated aquarium water than the reduced form.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

Bob. Flear is trying to make green water.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

corina savin said:


> Bob. Flear is trying to make green water.


woopsies

I forgot.

In that case sounds like Fear is being successful. 

And my suggestion is inappropriate.


Sorry


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

Corina, ... does that suggest my sulfur levels may be really high ?, ... well i am sure they are (bit of a learning experience about a year back - started as a sulfur deficiency, now i've got a surplus i'm scared to do anything about (not that i'd have a clue))


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

No. The green color is given by the Fe++, not the sulfate itself. Ferric sulfate (Fe+++) is red-brown.
Water that is high in sulfates (SO4)-- is not an issue unless you have anaerobic conditions where Hydrogen Sulfide H2S (gas) is produced from sulfates. In this case, iron will precipitate in a black color FeS. That's why the stool turns black when taking Iron supplements;-)


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

so turning green right away, ... sign of low O2 ?


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

It's just an idea. As I said, the light itself can reduce the iron (photoreduction of iron) and I am sure that other possibilities exist if the green color was given by Ferrous iron. But if your water is still green today, I will be more convinced that it is due to phytoplankton.


----------

